# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Constraint

## meganmegan

Hi all
how do I prevent inserting duplicate rows in my table?
thanks

----------


## skhanal

Define a Primary or Unique Key constraint

----------


## meganmegan

Hi skhanal 
create primery key or unique constraint not avoids inserting duplicate rows(duplicate rows means all columns value of the individual row are the same on another row,not one column)!
thanks for your replay

----------


## SpywareDr

https://www.google.com/#q=oracle+prevent+duplicate+rows

----------


## meganmegan

thanks a lot

----------


## SpywareDr

You're welcome.

----------

